# DOXA 40th Anniversary T-GRAPH Professional



## DOXA Forum Administrator 1 (Aug 15, 2007)

We thought it was about time that you all got to have a look at the 40th Anniversary T-GRAPH Professional!

The response to these new models have been truly phenomenal - especially seeing as you've only been able to see the proposed Sharkhunter! Here at DOXA orange isn't just another color, ORANGE IS THE COLOR! So here it is - a preview of the T-GRAPH Professional!

A Teaser Pic of the 1st Prototype dials.....


----------



## Brad (Aug 30, 2006)

Very nice , look foward to real pic's


----------



## nmaino (Mar 5, 2006)

Nice Doxa, very nice.

But where is the Searambler version?


----------



## ScottoLaw (Feb 28, 2006)

Yes, it sure does look nice. However, I kinda prefer the larger vintage style triangle marker on the larger seconds hand. I think on a dive, the larger luminous triangle would make it easier to read. The current mock up seconds hand looks a little "skinny".



nmaino said:


> Nice Doxa, very nice.
> 
> But where is the Searambler version?


----------



## Jinxstarr (May 28, 2007)

Hear hear!!! Put a Searambler dial on that watch and I'll be first in line to buy!!! :-! And PLEASE do it before the returning customer discount expires! :thanks

Cristian


----------



## MarkJnK (Nov 10, 2006)

I agree that the chrono hand should be beefed up to look like the vintage T-Graph. Big pointer.

I also would LOVE to see a Searambler.


----------



## sunster (Apr 17, 2007)

Rick,
How many T graph Pros and how many sharks will be available out of the 250 total?


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

ScottoLaw said:


> I kinda prefer the larger vintage style triangle marker on the larger seconds hand....The current mock up seconds hand looks a little "skinny".


If you have a copy of Pete's book, the vintage T Graphs were made with the currently proposed smaller sweep as well as the triangular sweep. See the chapter starting on page 63.
Also, a version of the dial with the text centered under the 12 and the 6 was made back then (page 64) 
DW


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

sunster said:


> Rick,
> How many T graph Pros and how many sharks will be available out of the 250 total?


Hi Sunster, dont know yet, the supply will come with the demand on each model
Rick


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

MarkJnK said:


> I agree that the chrono hand should be beefed up to look like the vintage T-Graph. Big pointer.
> 
> I also would LOVE to see a Searambler.


*Hi MarkJnk, thank you and all of the others for your feedback on the second hand. Although, we would like to beef up the second hand, new automatic chronograph movements will not be able to reset a heavier hand than what we have made on the 2005 edition. The large arrow is too heavy for the 2894 to reset.*

*Rick*


----------



## ScottoLaw (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi Woo

Thanks for pointing that out. I do have a copy of Dr. Millars's book. I simply stated I prefer personally myself ...the "beefed" second hand more techinically referred to as you point out.... triangular second hand. I am aware the smaller hand was made on the vintage t-graphs. I am hoping the two register t-graph is simply not a very similar watch to the 2005. Thanks again.

Scott



David Woo said:


> If you have a copy of Pete's book, the vintage T Graphs were made with the currently proposed smaller sweep as well as the triangular sweep. See the chapter starting on page 63.
> Also, a version of the dial with the text centered under the 12 and the 6 was made back then (page 64)
> DW


----------



## JOE P. (Feb 9, 2006)

I am glad Doxa is going with the smaller hand. I had a feeling the bigger hand would cause some sort of problem.


----------



## Buck90 (Jul 3, 2007)

DOXA S.A. said:


> *Dear Malyel, thank you very much for your attention. We are aware of that. Please do not worry too much, this is only a rough design to show you how this model might look like. It is obvious that this will not be on the real prototype.*
> 
> *Rick*


Rick

I would like to point out that on the DVD, that comes with the watchs that I have purchased, this same mistake shows up. That would be all three portions or segments of the DVD.

buck


----------



## hng6957 (Sep 23, 2007)

that's right


----------



## T Bone (Feb 18, 2006)

DOXA S.A. said:


> *Hi MarkJnk, thank you and all of the others for your feedback on the second hand. Although, we would like to beef up the second hand, new automatic chronograph movements will not be able to reset a heavier hand than what we have made on the 2005 edition. The large arrow is too heavy for the 2894 to reset.*
> 
> *Rick*


Rick, thank you for *finally* answering this, about which I have posted maybe 5 times! :-s


----------



## cflye (Feb 17, 2006)

Any idea if there will be a commemorative plaque on the watch like with the last issue t-graph? Personally, I didn't like this. An inscription on the caseback would be better IMO.

And..._when the heck can I preorder one of these beauties!?_


----------



## sunster (Apr 17, 2007)

I believe that it has been discussed that there will be a side plaque inscribed "1967- 2007"


----------



## subkrawler (Oct 26, 2006)

cflye said:


> Any idea if there will be a commemorative plaque on the watch like with the last issue t-graph? Personally, I didn't like this. An inscription on the caseback would be better IMO.
> 
> And..._when the heck can I preorder one of these beauties!?_


You can pre-order one now. Here's the link:https://www.doxa.org/Order/order.aspx?ID=91


----------



## cflye (Feb 17, 2006)

subkrawler said:


> You can pre-order one now. Here's the link:https://www.doxa.org/Order/order.aspx?ID=91


Thanks Sunster and Subkrawler. I hadn't looked carefully at the stickies. It sounds like the specs will be the same as the 2005 issue, with respect to size, etc? Anybody heard anything more about actual release date in December?

I think Santa will be visiting early this year!


----------



## sunster (Apr 17, 2007)

I was informed that although the watch may be ready by late November, Doxa want to be ensure quality on every piece. This may delay release til early December and certainly before the christmas posting deadlines.


----------



## leejay (Jun 30, 2007)

cflye said:


> Any idea if there will be a commemorative plaque on the watch like with the last issue t-graph? Personally, I didn't like this. An inscription on the caseback would be better IMO.
> 
> And..._when the heck can I preorder one of these beauties!?_


I am with you on this. I would rather have the commerative plaque/inscription on the back than on the side. Believe it or not - that is was kept me from the past T-Graph.


----------



## leejay (Jun 30, 2007)

DOXA Forum Administrator 1 said:


> We thought it was about time that you all got to have a look at the 40th Anniversary T-GRAPH Professional!
> 
> The response to these new models have been truly phenomenal - especially seeing as you've only been able to see the proposed Sharkhunter! Here at DOXA orange isn't just another color, ORANGE IS THE COLOR! So here it is - a preview of the T-GRAPH Professional!


Hey - I know that this is a mockup - but doesn't the "Doxa" and "sub" lettering look a little crowded in there? I know this is how the original was (as least it seems that way) - but perhaps the lettering on the dial could be moved a little towards the center and enlarged a smigen in order to fill in a little more of that open space?

Just a thought. Regardless - looks great!


----------



## zak (Jun 17, 2007)

I Agree...looks common!


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

zak said:


> I Agree...looks common!


It really isn't even noticeable on the watch. There is nothing common about this watch, I can assure you of that.


----------



## JOE P. (Feb 9, 2006)

I thought this model was going to look more like the original T.Graph? I hope Doxa makes something close to what the mock-up looks like,that is what I based my preorder on.


----------



## ELLAS (Mar 15, 2006)

Nice, hope to have the push button version like the ORIGINAL, but a very nice.


----------



## ronbo (Jun 30, 2006)

*Oh my that says YES to me ....>*

...never thought it would come back and I am sooo glad I have waited :thanks -Ronbo


----------



## zak (Jun 17, 2007)

Thats why I have 3 Doxa's!! ......I just feel it obscurs the natural look of the casing ..looks tacky..tag heuer did it with the new formula 1 chronograph range....and IMO....the plaque effect cheapens the look ...for lack of a beta metaphor its like taking a BMW M3 and putting a tail piece on the back & vender spoilers!...Regardless of Doxa's decision I have ordered the sharkie t graph


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: Oh my that says YES to me ....>*



ronbo said:


> ...never thought it would come back and I am sooo glad I have waited :thanks -Ronbo


Lol, good things come to those with patience, or something like that. When I saw it, I also said wow, gotta get one of those! Fricken old school, love it.
DW


----------



## laughinggull (May 8, 2006)

Yupppp....totally worth the wait.

Add me to the small club of those who did not buy the last T-graph because of that plaque on the side....:-(....


----------



## sunster (Apr 17, 2007)

Sorry to bring up the bracelet topic again...
Can those of you with experience tell me if there is much of a difference between the proposed bracelet which will come with the T-Graph, and the 'up graded' GMT bracelet? 
Trying to decide whether I should go for it or not


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

sunster said:


> Sorry to bring up the bracelet topic again...
> Can those of you with experience tell me if there is much of a difference between the proposed bracelet which will come with the T-Graph, and the 'up graded' GMT bracelet?
> Trying to decide whether I should go for it or not


Trying to decide on the bracelet upgrade, or the watch? If you are just trying to decide on the bracelet, I say go for it. It is only $100 and well worth it. The bracelet is more adjustable (4 micro-adjustment holes in the clasp vs. 3 on standard bracelet) and more comfortable. Plus, it fits the thickness of the chuncky T-Graph case better. It is also screw-link where the T-Graph will be pin/collar. I will not get into that debate because that is another can of worms. In the end, you will have an extra bracelet (the T-Graph with GMT endlinks) That will fit fine on a 750T or can be altered to fit a vintage model. I think it is a no brainer.


----------



## sunster (Apr 17, 2007)

T-Graph shark already ordered. Just trying to figure on the bracelet. Thanks Jason


----------



## Alvin (Mar 9, 2006)

Hi Rick,

Any update about the prototype pics release?

This thread is useless without pics ! :-d :-d :-d :-d

cheers! ;-)

Michel


----------



## JOE P. (Feb 9, 2006)

Any news about the New T.Graphs?


----------



## Swan (Oct 3, 2007)

I put a deposit on this watch and I NEED to see some pics. Although its exciting to see the pics of the super sub, the t-graph is expected to be shipped out in a couple of months and we still havent seen it. 
..........please.


----------



## Arthur (Feb 11, 2006)

WOW!! I really like that dial. It is just about what I envisioned the new 2 register Doxa dial would look like. I haven't ordered yet, may need to move a couple of others to make room for one, but I will definitely order one b4 the Returning buyer discount expires.

Also, I have been reading the thread on the 5000T shipping "let the Celebrations Begin" . Guys every watch enthusiast on every forum should read this post. How could anyone ever complain about Doxa service when the company goes to these lenghts to make certain the customers are satisfied. Doxa is the benchmark for customer service, bar none. There may be a few very small companies that are basically boutique watch manufacturers that offer this sort of customer service, but I can guarantee you no company that is selling through AD's offers this level of service.
"Customs clearance problems" Call us we will take care of the problems. Not anyone that I have ever dealt with offers this type service!!

To all of you at Doxa, my hat is off to you. I hope that you all have a very happy Christmas and a safe and happy New Year, and that all the 5000T's are in Santa's bag and on their way to their eager owners by Christmas eve night.

Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to all Doxaholics everywhere
Arthur


----------



## Brian B (Feb 15, 2006)

DOXA S.A. said:


> *Hi MarkJnk, thank you and all of the others for your feedback on the second hand. Although, we would like to beef up the second hand, new automatic chronograph movements will not be able to reset a heavier hand than what we have made on the 2005 edition. The large arrow is too heavy for the 2894 to reset.*
> 
> *Rick*


Where's the beef?:-d Come on Doxa, let's get a beefier movement to handle the heavier hands. Or make a lighter larger arrow hand. How about a light weight Titanium Large Arrow? :think:


----------



## T Bone (Feb 18, 2006)

I wonder, could a 7750 handle the hand? Bet so..... check the large triangle on the Coppa San Remo, I suspect it is powered by a 7750, and though not as large as the hand many of us wish to see on the T Graph, it's pretty big!


----------



## mariner (Feb 13, 2006)

The side plaque is why i will not buy this watch :-(, a more interesting case back would be much nicer IMHO


----------



## ScottoLaw (Feb 28, 2006)

hey mariner

i think personal taste and preference are certainly important. especially when considering the ever increasing purchase prices for swiss watches. buyers have to be happy with their decisions

however, if the plaque is the only detractor from you purchasing a t-graph try and check one out in the flesh if you can or already haven't. i have the sharkie and i never even really notice the plaque when it's on my wrist. the plaque sits flush to the case and is really not overly noticeable. i also understand some companies like Omega inscribe the caseback and give it a nice/elaborate logo,design, pattern or what have you. but for me personally i'd rather not to much on the back as to not interfere with the flat fit to the wrist. again it's all personal preference. it's a great watch and in such short supply to let the plaque hold you up.

regards
scott



mariner said:


> The side plaque is why i will not buy this watch :-(, a more interesting case back would be much nicer IMHO


----------



## e-man67 (Dec 20, 2007)

Beauty!!!! Will there be a T-Graph Sharky as well? What will be the cost of the new T?


----------



## leejay (Jun 30, 2007)

Sharkhunter Dial pics?


----------



## DOXA Forum Administrator 1 (Aug 15, 2007)

e-man67 said:


> Beauty!!!! Will there be a T-Graph Sharky as well? What will be the cost of the new T?


Hi Eman,
Yes - we are presently taking pre-orders for both the Professional and the Sharkhunter T-Graph.

The price for the new T-Graph is $3,490.00. If you are a returning customer, please contact us for the returning customer price.

DOXA S.A.


----------



## DOXA Forum Administrator 1 (Aug 15, 2007)

leejay said:


> Sharkhunter Dial pics?


Dear LeeJay,

We will post pictures as soon as we have them available.

DOXA S.A.


----------

